# A nice day outside; a few pictures



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

It was a nice day outside so I spent a lot of time out there. So I took a few pictures!

My little gamecock. He's got the prettiest crow and is beautiful.










Our big rooster, he has a manly crow and is GORGEOUS. Purple and green iridescent feathers.










Mister Duck, who likes to sit next to me when I'm out there.










Snowflake, should be pregnant for January.










Snowflake, eyeballing the kitty.










Old Cowbell. The vet has estimated her to be between 7 and 9 years old! She should NOT be pregnant, but she's a hussy and there's a chance of it. And she looks this fat all the time.










Rudy, having a meal. She was never seen bred, but I hope she is pregnant. Her pooch is still saying no though. She may end up visiting the neighbor's buck, since I don't have one of my own now.










Spoiled Hope. Most certainly pregnant, due in January!










Here she is exhibiting bad behavior which I admit, I encourage. She's rubbing her head on me so I'll scratch her.










Goodness forbid you stand up and eat.










I love my goats.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice goats you got there


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Great piccies.  Love the eating laying down one.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Your goaties are so cute! And very pretty chickens!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! :hug:


----------



## OurJourneysEnd (Nov 1, 2009)

I love pics like that with the quick little explanations. It's a quiet glimpse into other people's lives. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute animals .....  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty pics and animals!!!!!!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures. I love looking at pictures of peoples animals. Thanks for sharing them with me.
Suellen


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Glad everyone enjoyed! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin: Sure did...thanks...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Great photos! Babies babies babies! Can't wait for kidding season!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice pics!! Your girls look quite content and I do hope to see babies from all of them :wink: 

My Bootsie has the same "bad behavior" as Hope does...the rubbing against you for attention, never aggressive just adamant!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute pics, love your roosters! 

2 of my boys rub their heads against my legs (one on each leg) until I bend down and give them a good petting and scratching.......gota love em! My boys are so spoiled, as I am petting the 2 the other 2 are climbing up on my back saying No, pet us mom! Good thing mine are minis and hornless! I was much better at disciplining my human kids!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Hope is huge! And they all look happy and healthy! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

